# 2x30" bathroom vanity?



## quantumburnz (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm replacing a single sink 60" bathroom vanity/cabinet. Since it was a single sink, the plumbing is in the middle of the wall. I want the new vanity to have two sinks, but I plan to leave the plumbing in the middle of the wall. One cabinetry store I went to suggested I put two 30" vanities next to each other. The vanity on the left would have drawers on the left, then a door, and the other vanity on the right would have another door and then drawers.

I hope the above makes sense, but is anyone familiar with doing this? Does anyone know where I can find any pictures? I've been looking online but I can't find anything. I'm afraid this may look funny. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a single top that should work on 2 standard 30" bases. The only thought I have on the 2 bases idea is if the connections are centered on the wall, won't they be in the way of the sides of the vanities?

Shop ESTATE by RSI 61"W x 22"D White Premium Cultured Marble Vanity Top at Lowes.com top&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=vanity top




Here's a 60 that might work as is,

Shop ESTATE by RSI 60" White Elegance Standard Bath Vanity at Lowes.com


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

I see a few options here:

1) If the plumbing is dead center of the 60" and you use the two 30" vanities you could remove just enough of the sides of each vanity to make the plumbing fit. This would still leave plenty of material for support, especially if the cabinets are anchored to the wall above where the material is removed.

2) If you are putting a 60" vanity in, whether it be one or two vanities, remove the sheet rock, and re-plumb to where the two sinks will be. You would just need a tee and a few elbows. The trick here is to make sure you slope back to the main pipe. If the vanities are going to cover the wall this is definitely the way to go. You will have less plumbing running through your storage space.

You asked if it would look funny to put two 30" vanities together. 
All cabinets are modular and for this reason I don't think that it will look funny. Sounds like you would have a bank of drawers on the left, two doors in the middle, and another bank of drawers on the right. The only think you may need to watch for is the swing of the doors. You would want the doors two swing apart not together. If they don't swing apart it may be as easy as removing the hinges and attaching to the other side. As long as the doors swing away from each other, and the gap between the two doors is not too large, I don't think you would be able to tell that it is actually two vanities.


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

Two vanities would go together like 2 base cabinets in the kitchen. I think it would be OK.

I would avoid the cultured marble tops. They look pretty bad after 2 or 3 years and will start to leak after about 8 or 10.

If your budget will allow it, Lowes and HomeDepot both sell granite tops with undermounted ceramic sinks. These are very nice. Expect to spend about $400.00 to $600.00 for these. They will last a lifetime.


----------



## quantumburnz (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I decided to ditch the 2 30" vanity idea and replumb the wall. I'm back to looking at 60" vanities. I'm looking at a few, like the one below. My concern now is the old vanity used to sit flush with the left side of the wall. This new vanity would not allow this as the granite hangs over the edge. This would also keep me from installing a sidesplash, I think. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? Could it possibly look ok if I just left an inch or two to the left of the vanity? Thanks!


----------



## lewcrippen12 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi guys,



You have shown nice pics,it's design is really nice.I would be definitely try it.



Many thanks



Regards
Lew Crippen


----------

